# I have quite a few Box elder burl slabs.



## deeker

Several years dry. May be a bit dry for turning.

Very minimal checking.

Sizes up to 4 foot diameter and 4-6" thick.

I have two bandsaws.....a Jet vertical and a NorwoodLM2000.

Any suggestions?

Kevin


----------



## trimmmed

deeker said:


> Several years dry. *May be a bit dry for turning.
> *
> Very minimal checking.
> 
> Sizes up to 4 foot diameter and 4-6" thick.
> 
> I have two bandsaws.....a Jet vertical and a NorwoodLM2000.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Kevin


 
They won't be too dry for all turners, box, game call or pen turners for example. (probably more)

got any pics? never seen a box elder burl before.


----------



## deeker

trimmmed said:


> They won't be too dry for all turners, box, game call or pen turners for example. (probably more)
> 
> got any pics? never seen a box elder burl before.


 
Have to take and post one in the morning. Very beautiful wood grains.


----------



## SDB777

deeker said:


> Several years dry. May be a bit dry for turning.
> 
> Very minimal checking.
> 
> Sizes up to 4 foot diameter and 4-6" thick.
> 
> I have two bandsaws.....a Jet vertical and a NorwoodLM2000.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Kevin





Are you asking how to cut it up? Or where to market the slab? Or both?


Scott B


----------



## deeker

SDB777 said:


> Are you asking how to cut it up? Or where to market the slab? Or both?
> 
> 
> Scott B


 
Both, sort of. I can sell to treeline...the supplierers for lots of carvers.

In fact....I cut a fair amount of wood they later sell.

I don't know if I should cut it with or against the grain. For carvers anyway.

Table tops....or jewlery boxes are a bit less stringent.


----------



## jeremy clarkson

yo slice them into about 1" thick boards and put them for sale on ebay they get bought by furniture crafters all the time!


----------



## SDB777

Have any photo's?

I might could be interested in some BEB for my own use....


Scott B


----------



## jeremy clarkson

jeremy clarkson said:


> yo slice them into about 1" thick boards and put them for sale on ebay they get bought by furniture crafters all the time!


 
yo good idea man!


----------



## Skyline GTR

*Box elder burl*

Hi deeker,

Have you got any good quality box elder burl that you arewilling to sell?


----------



## Woodspeak

Is this burl still available for sale?


----------



## mbbushman

Woodspeak said:


> Is this burl still available for sale?



I would guess not, seeing how he posted this nearly two years ago.


----------



## logging22

Deeker, aka Kevin, is RIP.


----------

